# Dragon Age series



## Ophiucha (Apr 27, 2014)

We're getting the third _Dragon Age_ game this year, titled _Inquisition_. Here's the trailer for it. There's a lot of exciting stuff, including a more open world and mounted combat promised, as well as being able to choose your character's race again.

Anyone else anticipating the new game? It's probably the title I'm most excited for this year, along with the third _Witcher_ game. And while we wait for October, some discussion questions to get people chatting:


What class/es do you like playing?
What race did you play in _Dragon Age: Origins_?
The qunari are going to be a playable race in DA:I. Do you think you'll play one?
Who did you romance in the previous two games? Are there any characters you hope are romance options in the third?
My classes of choice are Rogue-Archer and Blood Mage. I've played a dwarf and an elf in DA:O, and I am dying to try playing a qunari in DA:I. I've romanced Zevran, Leliana, Isabela, and Anders on various playthroughs. Leli and Bela are my favourites, but romancing Anders is great for the story. And I _really_ hope we can romance Varric.


----------



## Rinzei (Apr 27, 2014)

Soooo looking forward to it! It was originally slated for release last October, but they pushed it back to develop for the next gen consoles. I think it's the only game I'm really looking forward to for the rest of this year. I've got a gaming PC, so hopefully it'll play it as well as the next-gen stuff, but I'll have to wait until we get the specs. My PC plays Skyrim on Ultra with numerous graphic mods, hopefully that's enough.


1. I usually start as Rogue. DAO was mostly archer-based, where as DA2 was dual-wield melee. After that, I try out the mages. Not a big fan of the warrior ones - too slow.

2. DA:O was Dalish Elf first round. Then I found out for the ending I wanted, I picked the wrong origin - so I had to start again as a Human Noble.

3. At some point, absolutely - just probably not as my first char. The Qunari female looks bad-ass in particular.

4. Romances, ah. DA:O was Alistair - he was just too damn adorable to pass up. I've yet to get through another playthrough far enough to romance anyone, but it will be Zevran next time around. For DA2, first playthrough was Anders - mostly because I had played Awakening and liked him in that. Not sure how I felt about it, to be honest. Second playthrough was Fenris - liked that romance more. Third playthrough isn't there yet, but it'll be Lesbian!Merrill.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 29, 2014)

I've never been big on playing warriors, either.

I liked the emotional investment of the Anders romance, since he's so integral to the story - Isabela is good for Act II, as well. Merrill is adorable, but she's more like a younger sister to me. I'd probably feel weird romancing her, although I do love the white outfit she gets if you start dating her. Isabela is a great romance since you can have a mÃ©nage Ã  trois with Zevran (in both games!), and I love romancing rogues with my rogue characters. It seems _right_.


----------



## Smith (Apr 30, 2014)

I only started playing DA:O late last year (or earlier this year), but I enjoyed it a lot. Straight-forward story and gameplay, but the world, the world! The world is absolutely fascinating. I loved learning all about its history and conflicts, but I haven't finished the game yet. I got kind of bored of the quest format and the combat somewhere around the Dalish elf quests, but I have DA II all ready and waiting to go when I do finally finish, so I can be all caught up by the time Inquisition comes out.

At first I tried playing a Dalish archer, but I got bored, so I restarted with a noble dual-wielding rogue and went most of the distance with him. I was also going to play a mage of some kind, but I finished the origin story and then wanted to change my race so I discontinued her pretty quick.

The only romance option I really felt anything for was Alistair, but as I was playing a dude, I couldn't do anything about it, so no romance for my nobleman.


----------



## Rinzei (Apr 30, 2014)

Ophiucha said:


> I liked the emotional investment of the Anders romance, since he's so integral to the story.



It isn't that I don't like Anders in DA2 - I just preferred his character in Dragon Age: Awakening, so I wasn't as attached in DA2, I think.




Smith said:


> I got kind of bored of the quest format and the combat somewhere around the Dalish elf quests, but I have DA II all ready and waiting to go when I do finally finish, so I can be all caught up by the time Inquisition comes out.



Yes, that is my major complaint about Dragon Age: Origins - the first round of questing feels very slow. If you stick with it though, the second "half" has better pacing and is more interesting, in my opinion.

Conversely, DA2 does have faster pacing - but they did recycle environments and the world isn't as big, which disappointed fans. I still like it though. They've taken this all on board for Inquisition, so hopefully we'll see a nice marrying of good points from the two games.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 30, 2014)

I just finished the Mage's Circle quest in my replay, and let me just say, I don't think the whole sloth demon quest was designed with archers in mind. Soloing four or five boss battles and a dozen tough fights with no help other than a couple of mediocre builds for the other classes didn't work out great. I think I died about forty times.


----------



## Rinzei (May 2, 2014)

Ophiucha said:


> I just finished the Mage's Circle quest in my replay, and let me just say, I don't think the whole sloth demon quest was designed with archers in mind. Soloing four or five boss battles and a dozen tough fights with no help other than a couple of mediocre builds for the other classes didn't work out great. I think I died about forty times.



Yeah, I totally played on normal difficulty, right up until I hit that part. Tactician, I am not. Rage-quitter, I am. So I lowered the difficulty to keep trucking through and never looked back.


----------



## ALB2012 (May 5, 2014)

That quest is a p in the a.  Darn you all now I want to play DA again.


----------



## wordwalker (May 10, 2014)

Still the best game ever.

Tip: don't form up for the final mission without someone who's able to raise the "dead." That's one long final battle, and I just can't get through it without losing someone at some point-- which soon makes the whole team fall apart.

And yes, I enjoyed DA II too. Smaller, with more recycling, and an *annoying* storyline, but it's got some good moments and a skill system that's better (if smaller) than the original.


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (May 11, 2014)

Dragon Age Origins was truly great, one of the last (semi) old school BioWare RPGs made. Dragon Age II was an average game and a poor sequel. I hate the new art direction and the combat was too unrealistic for my tastes. Even _Kill Bill _ had less gore in it than ten seconds of DAII combat. I mean, if you stabbed someone in the back his arms, legs and head popped off. It was just so ridiculous it broke immersion completely. The re-used environments, the lack of interesting or hybrid specializations and the uneventful main quest made it difficult to like it. It's a story that never really took off and any choices you made never really mattered. 

I'm a bit scared Dragon Age Inquisition will share these flaws. The art is an improvement over DAII but still not as charismatic as DAO's. And that grappling hook skill for warriors is just so... dumb. I hope they'll use a skeuomorphic UI, unlike DAII which used an ugly Ipad-ish design. Like seriously? Who wants to see a sleek, black Apple design when they're playing a medieval fantasy? DAO had the most beautiful UI and loading screen design. But nowadays all the games seem to go for a bland, lazy, ugly UI. First DAII and Skyrim and now Total War: Rome II (don't get me started on that last one, that game is a disaster)! 

I just laziness. All the major studios are trying to maximalize profit (under pressure from EA/SEGA/...) and they're cutting as much effort out of the process as possible. I mean most DLC is just cut-out content nowadays. Just another example of how the gaming industry is extorting their customers. Releasing unfinished, buggy games seems to be the norm nowadays.


----------



## Rinzei (May 11, 2014)

wordwalker said:


> Tip: don't form up for the final mission without someone who's able to raise the "dead." That's one long final battle, and I just can't get through it without losing someone at some point-- which soon makes the whole team fall apart..



My power team is always MC for melee dps as a rogue (either daggers for close or bow/arrow for ranged), Alistair for tank, for Morrigan for magic DPS, and Wynne for Heal/Revive. I feel kinda bad I didn't give there rest of the characters a chance, but I got kinda stuck in the old party-role ways...


----------



## Jesse Booth (Jul 7, 2014)

1. Rogue. My hoarding problem cannot let me miss the one or two treasure chests in the beginning of the games.
2. Human or Elf, usually.
3. Hell yeah! Gonna love watching that giant sonofabitch running around with a set of daggers, sneaking around and picking locks in open mockery of the laws of physics.
4. Morrigan and Isabella. I had some great times with Merril as well. Leliana was a sweet girl, but our opinions on the French monarchy-analogues were just too different. Viva le Revolucion! Down with the Orlesian monarchy! I don't know whether that first slogan was french or spanish!


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Jul 13, 2014)

Love the Dragon Age Series and very excited for the new game! I'm still playing through origins but my bro played trough origins and 2. He spoiled some but I didn't mind because it was awesome.

1: Love playing as rogue.
2:Elves. gotta love a dalish.
3:Maybe in a second playthrough. they look really cool.
4:Alistair. He's sooo cute and funny and omg the way he flirts is hilarious but sweet at the same time. *sighs* if only he were real and I were older... and I haven't played 2 yet so I dk who you can romance in that game. I hope we can romance Alistair again in inquisition or at least someone like him.

oh and some things I would like in inquisition:
being able to be a werewolf
better romance options ( I hate how I had to sleep with Alistair to 'be in a relationship' with him. plus he kept asking and it was annoying)
gifts that only help one's relationship (I once gave Zevron the chastity belt as a joke and I got like -50 in our relationship)


----------



## Jesse Booth (Jul 14, 2014)

DaFlaminUnicorn said:


> (I once gave Zevron the chastity belt as a joke and I got like -50 in our relationship)



I absolutely have to replay that game now. Any chance you can tell me where to find the chastity belt?

I wonder what other members of the group would think of the chastity belt? For example, I'd like to see Morrigan's reaction to it!


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

Jesse Booth said:


> I absolutely have to replay that game now. Any chance you can tell me where to find the chastity belt?



Yea I bought it from the dwarf merchant in the camp.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

Jesse Booth said:


> I absolutely have to replay that game now. Any chance you can tell me where to find the chastity belt?



I bought it from the dwarf merchant and his 'son' at the camp.


----------



## KCross (Dec 1, 2014)

Now that Inquisition has been released, thoughts?

I personally love it. I find myself glued to the game. That and Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm looking forward to playing Inquisition. I hope to get it for either Christmas or buy it myself after Christmas. I finally played 2 and in that game I romanced Anders. He was cool but I like Alistair a lot better.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm getting Inquisition from my dad for Christmas. It's been years since I actually asked for something from my parents instead of just getting money. I still love giving and getting presents no matter how old I get.

Like KCross said, I'm also really into Shadow of Mordor also. I've stalled a bit on it, but mostly because I've just been trying to go to bed early after work.


----------



## MFreako (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm about 35 hours into Inquisition, and a touch more than halfway through the main storyline.

The game is amazing. It's huge in an overwhelming sort of way. The amount of content they've created for this one is unbelievable. I don't think it's possible to even come close to seeing it all in one playthrough. 

The story is great so far, and while I don't find it incredibly original, it's very well crafted and feels truly empowering. Choices are hard, with never a clear right and wrong, and they almost always have consequences.

Writing and characters are up to the usual BioWare standard, maybe even better.

Overall, great game. Probably my GOTY for 2014.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm glad to hear so much positive response for Inquisition because I think Origins was so awesome for its time and looked like the next great series. Then Dragon Age 2 seemed to disappoint so many people. Even though I did like the battle system more, the story and world seemed a bit weaker. I've heard nothing but good about Inquisition so far, except for some complaints about the Hinterlands (the opening area I guess).


----------



## Feo Takahari (Dec 4, 2014)

Now here's irony for you. Origins was a bit too grimdark for me, so I wasn't going to get Inquisition. Then I read this article about how Inquisition ruined the series by making it less grimdark, and now it actually sounds fun. (Now to save up for a computer that can run it . . .)


----------



## Mikelo (Dec 7, 2014)

I am about 30 hours into Dragon Age: Inquisition. Love it! I was hooked on Origins, found DA2 just meh--but BioWare is back in form with this one.

To answer the original questions:

1. Usually a mage, sometimes a fighter just to see the Templar side of things. I avoid rogues, only because I like being in the center of the mage/Templar conflict.

2. I played through with a human, but tried out all the races in Origins.

3. Love the Quanari--and Iron Bull is a brilliant character--but I won't be playing one. Those horns would only make me long to play a tiefling . . .

4. I romanced Zevran in Origins. We were good together--but now I'm completely captivated by Dorian in Inquisition. Even if (er, when) I play through a second time, it's going to be rough to go with someone else. I'll feel like I'm cheating.


----------



## Rinzei (Dec 11, 2014)

DaFlaminUnicorn said:


> I'm looking forward to playing Inquisition. I hope to get it for either Christmas or buy it myself after Christmas. I finally played 2 and in that game I romanced Anders. He was cool but I like Alistair a lot better.



Look out for Cullen and The Iron Bull then. And maybe Blackwall, now that I think about it. But really, Cullen. Just. Yes.



MFreako said:


> The game is amazing. It's huge in an overwhelming sort of way. The amount of content they've created for this one is unbelievable. I don't think it's possible to even come close to seeing it all in one playthrough.
> 
> The story is great so far, and while I don't find it incredibly original, it's very well crafted and feels truly empowering. Choices are hard, with never a clear right and wrong, and they almost always have consequences.
> 
> ...



Yes to everything you just said. I'm really enjoying it and feel like running the Inquisition is more productive than my actual worklife. XD I'm having a hell of a time picking which companions to pursue, the take with me, etc. because I really like them all. Well, except Sera. Don't get me wrong - she's a great character. She's just not the kind of character I like.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Dec 11, 2014)

I bought it! YAY!!!! I got the 360 version. The graphics are okay but the story is awesome so far. I have met Cullen and he's cool but honestly, Alistair is soooooooo much better. Cullen isn't that good looking in my opinion. I haven't met blackwall or iron bull yet though. So I might like them better or maybe not I don't know. Sooo looking forward to it!


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 14, 2014)

Just got this a couple of days ago. I really like it so far, but yeah, the Hinterlands...People told me about them, but I'm already getting sick of that area so I plan to leave sooner rather than later so I can get back to the story which I've been told is pretty stellar.


----------



## Mikelo (Dec 15, 2014)

Philip Overby said:


> Just got this a couple of days ago. I really like it so far, but yeah, the Hinterlands...People told me about them, but I'm already getting sick of that area so I plan to leave sooner rather than later so I can get back to the story which I've been told is pretty stellar.



Ah, the Hinterlands. Just when you think you're done with them . . . .


----------



## Mindfire (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm playing Dragon Age 2 (yes I'm really late don't judge me) so that immediately afterwards I can pop in my shiny new PS4 copy of Inquisition. The anticipation for Inquisition actually improves the Dragon Age 2 gameplay experience, believe it or not. I might do another run through Origins. Alas, I never finished my second character in Origins due to a combination of frustration with my computer's way subpar specs and being distracted by Mass Effect.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Dec 18, 2014)

So I met Iron bull and Blackwall. They're cool but honestly, I miss Alistair. I saw him in the 'future' as king which confused me because in Origins he came with me and denied his kingship.


----------



## Rinzei (Dec 20, 2014)

Did you double-check all of your choices in the Keep before locking the World State? It doesn't always import all choices like-for-like. You need to double-check them.

Honestly, Alistair is a hard act to follow.  Give the guys (and ladies ;D) some time - they're all interesting in their own different ways. I know most of the ladies also like Blackwall, but he wasn't for me. I don't want to say why because I don't want to colour anyone's impressions of him. (And spoiler tags don't appear to be working.)

My favourite so far as been Dorian. Oh course, I can't romance him at present because he doesn't like my boobs. :/ Et tu, Dorian?


----------



## Smith (Jan 3, 2015)

Question. I've been desperate to play Inquisition for months, but since I got it for the holidays, it's sitting on my desk unloved and unopened because I never finished DA:O and I haven't even touched DA2. Is it 100% necessary, would you say, to play the previous games? I did try to pick up DA:O again last night, but as I was halfway through the game (Brecilian Forest as the last obstacle to the Landsmeet) when I quit several months ago, I'd forgotten a lot of why I was playing, which only made it more tedious. I know a bit about the lore and don't mind brushing up, but it seems like I'd want to know all the little decisions that might affect things.

Additionally, are any of the DLC more or less necessary? I have no way to afford buying expansions, so it would suck if any of them were super important to anything in Inquisition.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jan 3, 2015)

You don't need to play the first two games to appreciate Inquisition.  My wife never played them, and she is loving the new game.

Also, there are no expansions that are necessary to play Inquisition.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 3, 2015)

I wouldn't know about DLC, but I'd say if you want to go straight into Inquisition, go ahead. Appreciating its story doesn't depend on finishing Origins (although some of the world events are). 

Of course some immersion in the world always helps. You might try putting Origins back on and playing it a few hours more as a refresher course, or maybe put it on Easy and try to race through the rest of the game. (Tip: don't go anywhere near the final quest without Wynne or someone else who can raise the "dead" on your party. You don't get to switch.)

Actually, DA2 might be as important as Origins for stepping into the Inquisition story. (Well, one big event at the end is, and there's a popular playable character you can play there first. I'm still pretty early in Inquisition, so the story might start tying into other events a lot more.) I think DA2 is a better game than most people give it credit for, it's just got some specific weaknesses and *isn't DA Origins*, but if you aren't a completist it's not worth delaying the big game for it. (Okay, maybe an hour or two to meet how certain characters introduce DA2...)


----------



## Smith (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the answers, guys. I tried to play through more of Origins, if only because I didn't want it to be anything like Mass Effect where the second and third games would have been abysmal if I hadn't imported a save, but then I realised I really don't care about the outcome of Ferelden or my character all that much (only really care about Alistair), and it makes me feel terrible because I really wanted to like DA:O. I've heard a lot of mixed messages about DA2, but I'm going to play it anyway to see if it's any good, and to familiarise myself with its plot and characters enough to understand anything that might pop up in Inquisition.

I'm sure if I wasn't so eager to get started on Inquisition the desire to redo Origins and form a second opinion would roll around again, but that'll have to wait.


----------



## Rinzei (Jan 7, 2015)

DA2 will be infinitely quicker to get through that DA:O. I love the story of DA:O, but damn if I didn't struggle to get through it. The first time I was so relieved to finish. The first half just seemed to drag on for ages. Then I found out midway that I couldn't get the ending I wanted because of the origin I picked. Didn't care though - until they said that our DA:O games would affect DA2. So I had to play through it again. Managed to beat it with the ending I wanted - no subsequent attempts at playing have been successful. I think I stopped at Ostagar on my third try and just gave up.

I managed through DA2 easily. I know a lot of people really like DA:O over DA2, but the ease of play and accessibility just made it appeal to me more, despite all of its faults. It's probably a good one to do at least. DA2 starts are the beginning of the Blight in DA:O pretty much and then spans 10 years of time. DA:I takes place 2 years later, and the events of DA2 contribute to the plot of DA:I.

If you'd rather forgo the games, there are a few articles and videos people have made up to get you up to speed without playing. I know Kotaku did an article, and I'm pretty sure there was a 2-hour youtube video going over the whole thing floating around somewhere.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 8, 2015)

Different strokes, I guess.

For me, Origins was long but a perfect storm of epic energy, and it felt "just grim enough" for me. (Although, my only true complaint with DA2 is the extra-grim plot: instead of choosing who else pays the price for saving the world, you're usually choosing which side you were pleading with before both go bad.)

Still, I'm wishing Inquisition had a little less Skyrim in its DNA. It's got a great story and all, but you can only spend so long trekking across wilderness (or stuck behind mountain ranges, ) before the quest you're trying to get to feels a little diluted. Sometimes _want_ some steenkin' pacing.


----------



## Smith (Jan 8, 2015)

In the end I bloody loved DA2. I can see why some people might be disappointed after Origins, but I loved the characters, the conflicts and the build up of Hawke the refugee to Hawke the Champion of Kirkwall, and I got to romance a character I actually cared about. I'm very happy I played it, and I'm even more eager to play Inquisition.

But wouldn't you flipping believe it? After agonising over it and playing DA2, making all my choices for an Origins playthrough and updating the Keep, I finally, at long last, am ready to play Inquisition... and my internet is broken, can't import the darn thing into the game. So annoyed. My internet provider sucks.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm about halfway through the game, so this might be a spoiler for some and a don't-spoil-it-for-me guess to others, but:

Anyone else noticed how the game's demons seem to scale up faster and further than most other enemies? Soldiers and other mortal foes can get fairly easy to beat, but each rift brings out an ever-nastier combination of wraiths, Terrors, and worse.

It's been disorienting to cope with, although I _finally_ noticed one of the loading-screen tips that changes the odds a bit. But it's also fun world-building: a Team of Heroes just gets too good for random troops to hurt, but those troops are still _there,_ while an extra-dimensional threat just keeps getting more menacing.

Call it one of the fantasy versions of "Spider-Man still takes time for muggers." Or the exact opposite of how Skyrim let dragon raids devolve into nuisances!


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok honestly, I would say, to get the full story and truly get into the games you need to play origins and 2. 2 was kind of disappointing to me but it was essential to the story because,



Spoiler: Dragonage: 2



It's the story of how the mage rebellion began.


 and if you don't play 2, it's kind of like you don't really know what's going on or who the characters are talking about as far as Hawke is concerned and also the hero of Ferelden from Origins and Anders from 2. They give you a codex on the Hero and I think theres one on Hawke but the one on Hawke isn't important because 



Spoiler: Dragonage: Inquisition



You meet Hawke in Inquisition and you learn all about him/her. (which kind of made me angry because you don't get to meet the Hero.) And later 



Spoiler: Hawke



You have to choose whether to keep Hawke alive or Alistair alive (made me so mad!!! :mad2 (and if you haven't played Origin you don't really know who he is and he is also the king if you chose him to rule in the first game and in the default world.)





 So the first two games are essential to get into the story and really enjoy all of the references to the first two. You can play DA:I without the first two games and you can enjoy it but I can guarantee you will enjoy it even more by playing the first two games. Just so you know and that anyone else is wondering also answering Smith's question from my perspective.


----------



## Rinzei (Jan 20, 2015)

DaFlaminUnicorn said:


> Spoiler: Hawke
> 
> 
> 
> You have to choose whether to keep Hawke alive or Alistair alive (made me so mad!!! :mad2 (and if you haven't played Origin you don't really know who he is and he is also the king if you chose him to rule in the first game and in the default world.)



Not in every World State:



Spoiler: Warden



Alistair is only the Warden along with Hawke if he stayed a Grey Warden. If Loghain became a Grey Warden and lived, it's him. If neither of them were alive/Grey Wardens (King, Dead, Drunkard, etc.), it's a man named Stroud, whom is the one that helps Bethany/Carver become a Grey Warden in DA2 in the Deep Roads. You probably won't remember him (that's if you even met him! Bethany/Carver didn't have to become a Grey Warden), which makes the decision a lot easier...


----------



## Smith (Jan 21, 2015)

I still feel really awful 



Spoiler: Hawke



sacrificing Stroud, as he seems to be one of the few senior member of the Grey Wardens left, but Fenris would never forgive me if I didn't give him the opportunity to punch Hawke in the face for making decisions about his life without asking him and leaving.


Would anyone here consider themselves a real Dragon Age enthusiast who likes delving into the lore of the world? I am monstrously intimidated, and I hate that feeling, but even after reading plenty, I'm still struggling to feel like I have more than a basic grasp on it all. Really looking for someone who understands the geeky urge and wouldn't mind theorising with me if I sling a few questions their way (full disclosure: this is for writing fanfiction).

And since I did play through DA2 before Inquisition (and had played through at least most of Origins), I do agree with everyone who suggested it at least improves the Inquisition experience. Personally, I also loved DA2 more than Origins, so I was glad I played it, anyway.


----------



## X Equestris (Jan 21, 2015)

Smith said:


> I still feel really awful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I would mind.  Feel free to shoot questions my way.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Feb 14, 2015)

OH MY GOD I JUST FINISHED INQUISITION OMG THE TWIST AT THE END



Spoiler: twist



Oh my god so I was upset because I was romancing Solas and he broke up with me and he said he would explain everything if we survived the end. WELL I SURVIVED AND OMG HE'S THE DREAD WOLF!!! I WAS FLIRTING WITH AN ELVEN GOD!!!! AND HE LIKES ME!!!!! MY CHARAACTER I MEAN!!!!
[video]http://www.youtube.com/feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## X Equestris (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah, that's a big twist.  I'm looking forward to seeing how its implications are explored in future dlc and sequels.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yea I mean Holy Crap I can't wait for the expansions. They have to give us more than that. I hope they make them like Awakening was. that expansion was pretty long and very enjoyable.


----------



## wordwalker (Feb 19, 2015)

And thanks to everyone for keeping this twist under the Spoiler Shield. I'm still poking my way along, because if ever there was a game to play through slowly, Inquisition is it.


----------



## wordwalker (Feb 21, 2015)

There's a little spot in the Hissing Wastes called the Tomb of Fairel:



Spoiler: Just a thought:



Has anyone tried _not_ solving the puzzle the tomb starts with? It's got a great reward and looks like the opening to a nifty further quest, but what about all those demons? Inquisition is so rich with other places to adventure, so has anyone thought of just skipping back to that camp now and then, collecting a couple rounds of demon essences and XP, and then fast-travelling on to save other parts of Thedas again? Cheesy but efficient.

Or maybe I'm still in shock that I managed to beat them more than once. When a 13th-level party gets four 16th-level demons dropped on them in a dark tomb, you see what four Focus abilities all at once can do. And then the demons triggered _again_ and I actually beat them the hard way, and then again, and...

It's a fun room, and a pleasure to see a "slight problem in translation" cause so much havoc. Now if my necromancer could just bring that dead scholar back so I can kill him again.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh just a heads up for those who haven't beat inquisition yet, stockpile those essences. I was needing them and there's no way to buy them back or anything. Also, it's almost impossible to get more from spirits far into the game.


----------



## RonCNieto (Feb 26, 2015)

@Smith: Me. I'm this kind of geek too, and I love fanfiction with a passion. I know many writers look t it down their nose, but not me! So feel free to hit me with any theories/stuff. I've gone through all the games and most of the DLC, and I may or may not have spent several hours poring through wikia content so... Yeah. Let's theorise.

@Everyone: Sorry guys, but I just beat Inquisition and need to let this out. I know there's a lot of people who don't enjoy the romances in Bioware games, or don't care much about them one way or the other, but for me, they are a HUGE part of the experience so... 



Spoiler: Romance ending



How can my luck be this rotten??!?! Eight possible romances, 8! And I spend more than 200 hours pursuing the one without a happy ending. Not because I messed up, but because it's scripted that way! Come on, guys! Cut me some slack! I don't care if he's a god, a (dread) dog, or whatever. I wanted my boyfriend!



Ahhh... Rant over. That felt good. Thanks for listening


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Mar 3, 2015)

RonCNieto said:


> Spoiler: Romance ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know right? I was like "No. This can't happen. Do what you said you would." And I freaked out for like 2 weeks about it.


----------



## X Equestris (Mar 23, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153176424279367&substory_index=0&id=8101714366

Story dlc incoming!


----------



## RonCNieto (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm actually a wee bit worried about this one. I've always gotten DLC and expansions and such, but I've never truly enjoyed them. 

Exceptions: 
-Dragon Age: Origins and DLC Return to Ostagar (revenge and closure, so sweet!)
-Neverwinter Nights 2 and Mask of the Betrayer (enjoyed it even better than the original campaign, because it didn't feel like such a dungeon crawl)

From the trailer, how do you think this one will turn out?


----------



## X Equestris (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't been able to play it, as I'm on PS4, but a lot of people have said it has a pretty interesting story.  Also, the enemies are fairly high level, so if you've leveled up to the point that there aren't many real challenges, this should add some difficulty back in.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 28, 2015)

X Equestris said:


> I haven't been able to play it, as I'm on PS4, but a lot of people have said it has a pretty interesting story.  Also, the enemies are fairly high level, so if you've leveled up to the point that there aren't many real challenges, this should add some difficulty back in.



Hopefully it comes to PS4 soon.


----------



## X Equestris (Mar 28, 2015)

Mindfire said:


> Hopefully it comes to PS4 soon.



During the Q&A over on Kotaku yesterday, one of the developers said they would be talking about that next week, so I'm hopeful it will be coming out then or soon after.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 28, 2015)

X Equestris said:


> During the Q&A over on Kotaku yesterday, one of the developers said they would be talking about that next week, so I'm hopeful it will be coming out then or soon after.



Awesome. Although I still need to finish the main story. I'm really taking my time with this one. Even more than I did with Origins. (So many side missions!) And plus I have a massive games backlog that I sometimes take a break to play. I still need to finish Shadow of Mordor...


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 29, 2015)

Mindfire said:


> Awesome. Although I still need to finish the main story. I'm really taking my time with this one. Even more than I did with Origins. (So many side missions!) And plus I have a massive games backlog that I sometimes take a break to play. I still need to finish Shadow of Mordor...



I'm in the same boat. I have Inquisition on stand-by right now as I was trying to replay the Mass Effect series (sort of...2 and 3 anyway, but I'm struggling to get through 3). I have Inquisition, Shadow of Mordor, Stick of Truth, and all sorts of stuff. And I just started playing Disgea on the PSP again. My life is too many games and too many books.


----------



## X Equestris (Mar 30, 2015)

From the formal announcement today, the dlc will be coming out sometime in May.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 30, 2015)

X Equestris said:


> From the formal announcement today, the dlc will be coming out sometime in May.


Gives me plenty of time to finish the main story.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Mar 30, 2015)

The DLC is out for pc and xbox1 and will come out later for 360 and Playstation


----------



## X Equestris (Mar 30, 2015)

DaFlaminUnicorn said:


> The DLC is out for pc and xbox1 and will come out later for 360 and Playstation



Yes, that was for the other platforms.  PC and XB1 already have it.


----------



## X Equestris (Apr 30, 2015)

https://twitter.com/dragonage/status/593929648448348160/photo/1

Release date for PS4 and old gen consoles: May 26


----------



## X Equestris (Aug 5, 2015)

New dlc incoming!

[video=youtube_share;N_L4qyvxAFI]http://youtu.be/N_L4qyvxAFI[/video]


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Aug 5, 2015)

X Equestris said:


> New dlc incoming!



OMG I'm so excited! it looks awesome although I really want to know what happened to Solas after the end of the game. I mean I know, but I want more.


----------



## X Equestris (Aug 6, 2015)

DaFlaminUnicorn said:


> OMG I'm so excited! it looks awesome although I really want to know what happened to Solas after the end of the game. I mean I know, but I want more.



Laidlaw said they weren't done with dlc yet, so that's something.  I would expect another story dlc sometime around November-December.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Aug 7, 2015)

X Equestris said:


> Laidlaw said they weren't done with dlc yet, so that's something.  I would expect another story dlc sometime around November-December.


Yea I've read some things and watched a few videos hinting that they were going to do more story dlc and some hints that they may do a dlc called Wolf Hunt (just a speculation about the name) thata goes more into detail about the whole situation with the ending scene.


----------



## Cambra (Aug 18, 2015)

I love Dragon Age... 

Dragon Age Origins and Alistair got me writing...

DAII such a terrible disappointment.

DA: Inquisition

Only one word: _Solas_! Gods Solas! [OK that was three words...]

Link to my Solas related FF: Clariana13 - Works | Archive of Our Own

I loved Solas so much I decided I had to leave him... To create my own fantasy world... Coming up to chapter 5 now....


----------



## X Equestris (Aug 29, 2015)

New post-game dlc announced at PAX.  Dragon Age Inquisition: Trespasser.  It's set two years post game.

A wardrobe with new casual wear and a new game plus feature were also announced.


----------



## X Equestris (Aug 30, 2015)

Here's the trailer.  It finally came up on YouTube:

[video=youtube_share;bUQKGFMfXx0]http://youtu.be/bUQKGFMfXx0[/video]


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Sep 1, 2015)

Spoiler: at the end of the trailer.....



solas is coming back frick yeassssssssssssss!


----------



## Cambra (Sep 2, 2015)

DaFlaminUnicorn said:


> Spoiler: at the end of the trailer.....
> 
> 
> 
> solas is coming back frick yeassssssssssssss!



Great innit??? Let's hope we see more than a few minutes of the dude...


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 3, 2015)

Spoiler



Is... Is Solas the villain now?


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 4, 2015)

^ Your spoiler tag isn't working.


----------



## Cambra (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, couldn't get it to work so deleted post...


----------



## X Equestris (Sep 13, 2015)

No spoilers, but there are some rather interesting, earthshaking lore revelations in this dlc.  And a fair amount of companion interactions.  Definitely worth what I paid for it.


----------



## Mindfire (Oct 7, 2015)

So. About Solas...



Spoiler: Solas



Remember how I suggested he might be the villain now? Well, I really hope someone picks up the phone. BECAUSE I FRICKING CALLED IT! Looks like the next Dragon Age will focus on Tevinter, the Qunari, and finding some way to stop Solas's plan, whatever it is. Already salivating in anticipation. But until then, looking forward to picking up Mass Effect Andromeda to give me that sweet, sweet Bioware fix.


----------



## themomodbot (Dec 5, 2015)

Playing DAO now, and already in 40++ hours. 
1. Warrior
2. Human
3. No. I always play humans in RPG games. 
4. Morrigan is love, Morrigan is life.


----------



## Smiddlesworth (Feb 7, 2016)

Did you finish it themomodbot? If so, how did you like it?


----------



## Bee (Feb 8, 2016)

Genuinely DAO is the game I was playing when I got the idea for my novel series, I just started it again 2 days ago.


----------

